
3 Things That Speed Up iOS Development - ohjeez
http://blog.halfmoon.ws/speeding-up-ios-development
======
czbond
To address comment #2, I've dealt with it a bit differently: Meaning backend
may not always be ahead of iOS. (Especially if it's a new app).

What I advise is to make a stub instance, to simply create the API calls and
return dummy data. You can do this quickly and easily in all major frameworks
and gets you most of the way there.

On another note, I never would have thought I'd hear the term "Object Oriented
UI design" \- but I like it!

